
Oracle JDK downloads page now require an Oracle account - creatonez
https://www.oracle.com/java/technologies/jdk8-downloads.html
======
creatonez
Note that this is not a near-EOL thing. The Java JDK 12 download is _also_
blocked without being logged into an account.

Ugh. Why oracle?

~~~
quaquaqua1
Having worked there, everything is not just motivated by money and market
control, but specifically short-sighted pursuit of profit.

Anything that Oracle feels will help it maintain its 30% profit margin (as
demanded by Wall St) is pursued with laser-focus. They want to turn Java into
a sales opportunity.

